# Where to buy wagon wheels...



## ResilientRosie (Jan 16, 2011)

Does anyone know of a company from which I could buy large (affordable) weight-bearing wagon wheels? Or any sort of spoked wheel (preferably with rubber tires)? I need to build a cart for prop use onstage and we really need a set of nice wheels instead of the wooden ones I've made in the past.

Thanks!


----------



## mstaylor (Jan 16, 2011)

Do a search for rodeo companies, many of them do buckboard racing so they need them to build them. PM me, I have a rodeo coming in my building Thursday, I can check with them.


----------



## FatherMurphy (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm assuming that by 'wagon wheel', you mean an actual horse-drawn wagon wheel, with wooden hubs and spokes, as opposed to industrial casters for scenic wagons.

If there are any Amish in your area, they probably have someone who builds/maintains wagons and buggys and could help you out. Or, try asking people who are into horses or restoring antique farm equipment. Antique stores will usually just have old wheels, often in bad repair and not in complete sets.


----------



## kicknargel (Jan 16, 2011)

If you can provide more info about your application you'll get better advice. I take it a bicycle wheel (spoked with rubber tires) wouldn't work?


----------



## venuetech (Jan 17, 2011)

Wagon Wheels Custom Made

search term was wood wagon wheels for sale


----------



## ResilientRosie (Jan 17, 2011)

venuetech said:


> Wagon Wheels Custom Made
> 
> search term was wood wagon wheels for sale


 

Those are exactly what I'm looking for, I was just hoping someone might know where I could find them cheaper. This may be my best option though. Thank you!


----------



## BrianWolfe (Jan 17, 2011)

HansenWheel.com: Authentic horse drawn vehicles, Custom built stagecoaches, Western chuck wagons

These guys are the best. Great service, large stock and good pricing.


----------



## Van (Jan 17, 2011)

How about heavy duty 'Garden cart' wheels with some applique to make them appear as if they were wood rather than spoked. You could easily remove spoke in key spots then cover the other spokes with Luan, or 1/4 ply to make the look of the wooden spokes, the perimeter could be done with Ethy-foam.


----------



## BrianWolfe (Jan 17, 2011)

..or you can buy the real thing for $90.


----------



## Van (Jan 17, 2011)

BrianWolfe said:


> ..or you can buy the real thing for $90.


 
True. 'Course that's $400 + dollars for one cart < when you add in shipping. As opposed to $30 + dollars per wheel, then $20 for luan and or paint.


----------



## BrianWolfe (Jan 17, 2011)

We just finished making a chariot with those wheels for a new unnameable concert tour:


and this coach we made using them for Cindreralla
http://www.costumearmour.com/cdcoach.htm

If you can afford them these wheels are well worth the cost, if not Van's approach can work well with tighter budgets and shorter runs.


----------



## Van (Jan 17, 2011)

Brian ! That is Beautiful !!!!


----------



## erichart (Jan 19, 2011)

We just talked about this very topic on the prop masters forum. In addition to strong recommendations for both Custom Wagon Wheels and Hansen Wheel, several people had used Jake’s Country Trading Post and Amish Wares to great success.


----------



## BrianWolfe (Jan 19, 2011)

...and if you are interested in props be sure to visit Eric's wondrful props website:

Props | Making and finding props for theatre, film, and hobbies


----------

